# Talbot County ,100 acres



## Hunt Talbot (Nov 12, 2006)

I have 100 acres in north Talbot county for lease.

M. Nelson
kmasnelson@yahoo.com
877-262-2864


----------



## pbk84 (Nov 12, 2006)

how much


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 12, 2006)

Where about in North Talbot?


----------



## Bag-Limit (Nov 13, 2006)

Land still available? I sent you an e-mail


----------



## pbk84 (Nov 13, 2006)

send me some info if still available
smith7482@bellsouth.net


----------



## fuller729 (Nov 13, 2006)

PM sent!!!


----------



## rtgdeerhunter (Nov 13, 2006)

how much i am interested


----------



## Hunt Talbot (Nov 14, 2006)

*Reply to all*

Sorry It’s taking so long to reply, I work EMS and I’m gone a lot. Someone is coming to look at the land this week, and if he doesn’t want to lease, I’ll contact everybody in the order that you posted. 

Thanks for the replies to my post.


----------



## Hunt Talbot (Nov 14, 2006)

Some info for everybody
130 acres total (1 and 1 ½ land lot)
Aprox. 100 huntable
Clear cut in 2002
2 creeks on property, hardwood around creeks
Joins cousin’s land (other ½ of land lot,may by available also)
GA Hwy.85 and GA Hwy. 116 in Talbot county , 31826

I’m looking for a SMALL group to lease land for hunting. It will be a year round lease. Lots of turkey too. I was asking for property tax coverage. Around $1000.00

Food plots will be allowed. Need insurance.


----------



## rtgdeerhunter (Nov 15, 2006)

i work ems also and really need the land to hunt let me know if you still have it.


----------



## gdaagent (Nov 17, 2006)

Hunt Talbot said:


> Some info for everybody
> 130 acres total (1 and 1 ½ land lot)
> Aprox. 100 huntable
> Clear cut in 2002
> ...



Let me know when I can see it. I don't live far from there.


----------



## Hunt Talbot (Nov 19, 2006)

*Land Leased*

Thanks to everyone who was interested in the land. I was not expecting so many replies.

Anyway, the land is leased for this year ,through June 2007, after that if the people are not interested i will be posting again here.

Thanks.


----------

